# John Deere 111 update final



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of our JD 111 afte the engine replacement and minor restore. A friend helped me replace the engine with a B&S 12.5hp engine. WE deceided to repaint, so I sanded and painted the body and mower deck. I also found a seat and decals for the hood. I did this for my son and we are delivering it on Friday, his birthday. He knows about the engine but not the rest. The tractor is a 1979 and has been in the family since new.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice job Ted! You gonna have a chance to christen it befor the snow flies?


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

We haven't seen rain is so long. Grass is dead, but leave are starting to fall. I can grind them up.


----------



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

Lucky son!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Great Dad too!


----------



## MUTiger72 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ted, Your 111 looks terrific. Great job!
Jim
Webster Groves, MO


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, Delivered on Friday


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice Job! Nothing runs like a Deere!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ted Bush said:


> Thanks, Delivered on Friday


Was your son delighted to the core?


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks great


----------

